# several questions LOL



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

hi every body i have so many questions so i ask them in here thanks .

lets start with coffee con leche , i did brewed espresso coffee with coffeemaker and like in picture :











then i did scalded high fat milk for about 15 min on low heat on oven . then i put 180 ml of the coffee i make on to the mug then added 180 ml scalded milk top over it the result was something like image below :
​








1-



do you think its the right recipe ?

2-what kind of coffee is better for con leche , espresso or .... ?

please see the picture bellow its diagram for different kinds of coffee i have some questions about it also :
​










4-what is difference between less concentrated espresso and concentrated espresso exactly ?

5-can you tell me the difference between hot milk , steamed milk , scalded milk ?

6-on mocha breve you see on the top it say's half and half ? what dose that mean ?

now take a look at this diagram :
​










7-what is the difference between coffee con leche and coffee au lait ? if they are the same we must use brewed espresso coffee for it or what other kind of coffee ? because in diagram it only say's coffee and not espresso .

8-for red eye coffee we also use espresso coffee ? because in diagram it only say's coffee and not espresso .

9-coffee milk is different from coffee con leche and au lait ? how different exactly ?

10-for making one small cup of Turkish coffee first i boil one small cup of water and then add one teaspoon of sugar and Turkish coffee then mix it and put it on oven

when its about to overflow i take it off the oven and repeat it also one more time , after i finished all this i pour the coffee in my small cup , it have very low amount off coffee cream , i guess first its because of the coffee powder it might not have a good quality . but what else could cause it ? please guide me on that one .

THANKS EVERYONE , i think its enough or now lol i asked to many questions , after all i am a beginner
​


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeebeginner said:


> hi every body i have so many questions so i ask them in here thanks .
> 
> lets start with coffee con leche , i did brewed espresso coffee with coffeemaker and like in picture :
> 
> ...


You brewed coffee in your.......kettle......?

A word of advice, you can only make espresso in an espresso machine.

Any other type of espresso, for example 'Aeropress' and 'Mokapot' made coffee is a type of brewed coffee.

Each coffee is unique with their own qualities, but none of them are espresso.


----------



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

no i did it in my moulinex coffee maker here is the picture of it :









so you are saying even for making coffee con leche i use some some other type of coffee which is for brewing coffee , and make espresso only only on espresso maker . but i can also make coffee con leche with espresso coffee made in espresso machine ?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeebeginner said:


> no i did it in my moulinex coffee maker here is the picture of it :
> 
> View attachment 3724
> 
> ...


No......

Wait.....

Maybe?

No.......

I would just say, before you try and figure out what it is you are making, focus on getting some proper equipment and making black coffee well.


----------



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

i don't have espresso maker so i am trying make things that i am able to make with out it .

i was thinking maybe i buy gastroback 42609 Design Espresso Advanced :

http://www.gastroback.cz/en/products/details/39/50/espresso-/-kaffee-/-milchschaum/espresso-&-kaffeemaschinen/design-espresso-maschine-advanced.html

any other machine that is good for using in house ?


----------



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

????? anyone ?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi coffeebeginner. It might be best to ask the questions one at a time in the main boards. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

main board ? where is it exactly ?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

My mistake, I assumed this post was in the introductions sections since you are new. Just select whichever subforum looks appropriate to your question


----------



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

i thought general section is a place to ask this kinds of questions , i dont know exactly where to ask these kinds of questions exactly , most of subforum are about machines and stuff.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You don't strictly need an espresso machine to make Café Au Lait/Con Leche. For "Scalded milk", just hot milk, with little/no foam will do (heated gently in a pan will do).

The Gastroback machine appears to be a Pod based machine...nothing against that, but you may make comparable coffee, from freshly ground beans, in your drip maker?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Before we judge and for those who do not know - in South America, espresso, lattes etc are often made with filter coffee. Remember what the literal translations of these drinks are and the Italian and Iberian decendants of much of South America. In fact, one of the best baristas in the world has a video blog showing all types of espressos, americanos etc.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

This forum Coffee Lounge fits I think. What other forum is it going to go into?

First of all on Moka pots, I disagree that it's not Espresso: It's Espresso as it used to be prior to 1948. That's why Bialetti is allowed to use the term "Espresso" by E.U. ruling although in recent years Bialetti have removed the term from its product description by choice more than by necessity. So for anyone who doesn't have an Espresso machine nor the money to get one a Moka pot is the next best thing.

Commenting on the OP, you have a filter machine so you make filter coffee. But you can make frothy coffee with filter coffee: My daughter does it every morning. But if you like a strong coffee taste when you have frothed milk as well as coffee that holds the milk on top you need the more concentrated coffee produced by an Espresso machine.

I'm having difficulty with the term "con leche" and I have neither the time nor the inclination to go searching. Basically a Cafe Au Lait has milk added to the coffee which is then steamed (mixed) together whereas a Cappuccino and a Latte have steamed and/or frothed milk added to the Espresso which produces layers in the cup. Cappuccino is pretty much standard whereas Cafe Au Lait and Latte have their variations depending on where you go.

So basically you have a filter machine so you make filter coffee.


----------



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

MWJB said:


> You don't strictly need an espresso machine to make Café Au Lait/Con Leche. For "Scalded milk", just hot milk, with little/no foam will do (heated gently in a pan will do).
> 
> The Gastroback machine appears to be a Pod based machine...nothing against that, but you may make comparable coffee, from freshly ground beans, in your drip maker?


thanks dude , then i have made con leche the right way even without espresso machine . are Café Au Lait and Con Leche different from each other ?

what machine do you recommend for house that i could get my espresso + steam and hot water ?



xiuxiuejar said:


> Before we judge and for those who do not know - in South America, espresso, lattes etc are often made with filter coffee. Remember what the literal translations of these drinks are and the Italian and Iberian decendants of much of South America. In fact, one of the best baristas in the world has a video blog showing all types of espressos, americanos etc.


you mean using different types of Coffee to make none related drinks to that kind of coffee ? for example using french coffee to make espresso .


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

First of all, au lait is French and con leche is Spanish.

Second, I mean that Americano used to mean a long filtered coffee but because of the use of espresso machines it has become an espresso with added hot water. Who's right? As long as the coffee's good, who cares? is my view. But hey, each to their own.


----------



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

> But if you like a strong coffee taste when you have frothed milk as well as coffee that holds the milk on top you need the more concentrated coffee produced by an Espresso machine.


so brewing coffee when we use espresso coffee will give give us espresso coffee but its not concentrated .



> I'm having difficulty with the term "con leche" and I have neither the time nor the inclination to go searching. Basically a Cafe Au Lait has milk added to the coffee which is then steamed (mixed) together whereas a Cappuccino and a Latte have steamed and/or frothed milk added to the Espresso which produces layers in the cup. Cappuccino is pretty much standard whereas Cafe Au Lait and Latte have their variations depending on where you go.


I have heard con leche is made by brewed coffee and then we add scalded milk on top , then the way of making it and coffee Au Lait is mixing milk and espresso and steam them together , so i need cold espresso then add milk and steam them together ?

it seems i really do need espresso machine .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anthorn said:


> This forum Coffee Lounge fits I think. What other forum is it going to go into?
> 
> First of all on Moka pots, I disagree that it's not Espresso: It's Espresso as it used to be prior to 1948. That's why Bialetti is allowed to use the term "Espresso" by E.U. ruling although in recent years Bialetti have removed the term from its product description by choice more than by necessity. So for anyone who doesn't have an Espresso machine nor the money to get one a Moka pot is the next best thing.
> 
> ...


Moka pots were invented after espresso...which was, in turn, invented after instant. Moka pots don't make "espresso" because the drink does not fit the description of espresso (brew ratios, pressure, etc). Moka pots do indeed make delicious, strong coffee...but it's significantly less concentrated than espresso. Nevertheless, it can make a great base for milky coffee drinks.

Con leche is Spanish for "with milk".


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Coffee Beginner - I posted you some info in a private message. If you didn't see it, do an internet search for Barista Kim (and open google translater if you don't understand Spanish)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeebeginner said:


> it seems i really do need espresso machine .


Well, it seems you certainly "want" one...which is great! ;-)


----------



## coffeebeginner (Sep 24, 2013)

> Con leche is Spanish for "with milk".


 that is correct and you are also correct i guess because moka is basically made from french coffee which is less concentrated from espresso coffee.



> Coffee Beginner - I posted you some info in a private message. If you didn't see it, do an internet search for Barista Kim (and open google translater if you don't understand Spanish)


thanks i have answered your private message .


----------

